# Deep Tracks - Genesis - "Selling England by the Pound" - No Limit On Selections...



## Guest (Aug 11, 2018)

*Deep Tracks - Genesis - "Selling England by the Pound" - No Limit On Selections...*

View attachment 106602


*There is no limit to the number of selections that you can choose for this poll.*

On all polls created if you click on the number of votes following the song title the username of all voters and their chosen selections will appear.

The tunes themselves will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

Next up is - Genesis - "_Selling England by the Pound_"

"Selling England by the Pound" is the fifth studio album from the English progressive rock band Genesis, released in October 1973 on Charisma Records. It reached  No.  3 in the UK and  No. 70 in the U.S.

Critics and the band have given mixed opinions of the album, though guitarist Steve Hackett has said it is his favourite Genesis record.

In May 1973, the Genesis line-up of frontman and singer Peter Gabriel, keyboardist Tony Banks, bassist and guitarist Mike Rutherford, guitarist Steve Hackett and drummer Phil Collins completed their 1972-1973 tour supporting their previous album Foxtrot (1972). The tour marked the band's first full scale North American tour which drew positive responses, but journalists were still criticizing the band and comparing them to other progressive rock bands of the time such as Emerson, Lake & Palmer, Jethro Tull, and Pink Floyd.

One of the ideas that Gabriel wanted to convey with the album was the idea of looking at "Englishness in a different way". This included his suggestion of the album's title, itself a slogan adopted by the Labour Party manifesto to ensure that the British press would not accuse the band of "selling out" to America. Rutherford later deemed the title to be among the band's best album titles. Overall, it represented a decay of English folk culture and an increase in Americanization. Banks said the English theme across the album was not an intentional idea at first, but it is how the songs merely ended up.[ Gabriel later said he wrote all his lyrical contributions to the album in two days.

In 2012, the album ranked seventh in Rolling Stone's "Readers' Poll: Your Favorite Prog Rock Albums of All Time".

Steve Hackett has considered the album to be his favourite Genesis record, and was happy with his extensive contributions to it. In 2017, he explained, "It was an important watershed album for the band, and it was at the beginning of us struggling to find gigs in the States. If we could get into a club somewhere, wherever it was, that was good news for us at that time. A young, struggling band, but with an album that was due to become a classic in time." Banks and Rutherford have had mixed feelings, saying there are a lot of high points but also some lows.

All tracks written by Tony Banks, Phil Collins, Peter Gabriel, Steve Hackett and Mike Rutherford.
All tracks produced by Genesis and John Burns.

Source - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selling_England_by_the_Pound

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2018)

"Dancing With The Moonlit Knight" -






"I Know What I Like (In Your Wardrobe" -






"Firth of Fifth" -






"More Fool Me" -






"The Battle of Epping Forest" -






"After the Ordeal" -






"The Cinema Show" -






"Aisle of Plenty" -


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Love it, one of my top3 pop/rock albums. Almost perfect from start to finish - the only weak spot is More fool me. A friend played this for me around 1981, and I was hooked, got all Genesis albums (and later got them again on CD). Absolute highlights for me are Dancing with the moonlit knight, Cinema show, and especially Firth of Fifth.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

One of my top ten albums of all time and space. With Art Rock in regarding Firth of Fifth as its pinnacle: some of the most beautiful music I've heard in any genre. And, regarding my own confidence in the validity of my tastes, I Know What I Like and I Like What I Know.

I checked all the boxes.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I haven't listened it for a lot of years, so I don't remember it perfectly but "Dancing With The Moonllit Knight" and "Firth of Fifth" were the two tracks I listened the most.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Brilliant music! This album features four epic prog rock classics, and a song about a lawnmower that could put anybody in a good mood!


----------

